# Grizzly Thread dial G4003G is this right?



## Dman1114 (Aug 9, 2014)

So i got my new lathe today....  got it up and running..  Motor seems to be pretty noisy but other wise iM pleased....    anyhow

The thread dial doesn't have an pointer on the body just a single button head rivet   do i engage on that?  does every one else's look like mine?


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 9, 2014)

It is immaterial how or where the index mark actually is, as long as it is timed with the dial. I would guess the intention is to use that brass rivet, but if when you engage the half-nuts, there should be a numbered line from the dial close to it. If not, some dials can be adjusted to line up. If you don't want to use that button, mark it elsewhere, but do it while the half-nuts are engaged. just back away from the headstock, engage the nuts with the spindle running, then shut the spindle down and allow it to coast to a stop.


----------



## drs23 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah, that's it. Wait until the number you're needing to come around to that brass button @ 6 o'clock and engage your leadscrew. I have one just like it.


----------



## dave2176 (Aug 9, 2014)

Mine is the same way as well.
 Dave


----------



## tmarks11 (Aug 9, 2014)

Engagement doesn't have to be precise. You don't need a nice thin narrow line etched on the thread dial mount to ensure you engage in the precisely the right spot, the brass rivet fills that function.

The half-nuts will only engage the lead screw when the dear lines up with the thread, it is not like you are going accidentally engage 3º off of the right position because the pointer on the background is so large.  You try to engage too early, the half nut will just ride on the lead screw until it engages in the right place.

If you don't like the rivet, you can scribe or paint a nice line anywhere you want. 12 O'Clock, 3 'O'clock, wherever you want it (with the half-nut engaged as Tony said).




Dman1114 said:


> Motor seems to be pretty noisy but other wise iM pleased





Dman1114 said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]


[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Take the belt off, and run just the motor. Still noisy?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Look at the belt, does it have a set to it that might be causing vibration?  If it is not a gates v-belt (which it probably is), than buy a good gates v-belt.  You can also try running it with only one of the v-belts; some people say that reduces the vibration nd you probably aren't going to slip a belt on only 2 hp.

Replacing with a quality motor seems to be a popular upgrade.  That is on my list (G0709), after I add sandwich vibration mounts.[/FONT]


----------



## Walsheng (Aug 9, 2014)

Mine is the same way and one of the "odd" things I noticed about the lathe.  Having it not centered just kind of makes you wonder but as has been said, as long as you engage when it is close it will drop in.  Try it a few times with the carriage and you will get the feel of it.

John


----------



## darkzero (Aug 9, 2014)

Walsheng said:


> Having it not centered just kind of makes you wonder but as has been said, as long as you engage when it is close it will drop in.



You can adjust that. The gear that rides the leadscrew on the bottom of the dial doesn't have a key, loosen it, engage the half nut (with the lathe not running), adjust the dial to where you want, & retighten the gear.


----------

